# Defence of Britain Database



## Dexter24 (May 21, 2011)

I have noticed that the database has changed recently in layout and colour scheme, thats not all thats changed on doing a search for pillboxes in the East Dean area produced two pages of results but the second page link will not work is this just me or is it a general problem?


----------



## jonney (May 21, 2011)

Dexter24 said:


> I have noticed that the database has changed recently in layout and colour scheme, thats not all thats changed on doing a search for pillboxes in the East Dean area produced two pages of results but the second page link will not work is this just me or is it a general problem?



think it must be a glitch because I'm getting the same thing when searching for pillboxes in durham


----------



## Priority 7 (May 22, 2011)

The search seems very very poor and where as I used to be able to search for places in beds and get a tonne of hits the ones I used to see are missing..


----------



## night crawler (May 22, 2011)

Well works for me and seems to load faster.


----------



## Munchh (May 23, 2011)

Are we talking about the DOB database or cptpies overlay? I only really use the overlay myself which as NC says loads real quick and tells me all I need to know.


----------



## jonney (May 23, 2011)

the database itself munchh


----------



## Dexter24 (May 23, 2011)

I emailed the site last night and got a reply this morning saying that they would look into the problem, I recived another email this afternoon saying they had located the fault and that normal service would resume shortly and sure enough it was all is back to normal, hows that for service


----------

